# Converting a UK car to CA specifications



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

We imported our car to California not realising the hassle it would be. We have been told we have to export the vehicle after 12 months unless is is converted. Has anyone else been in this situation and if so, what is the first step to start the process?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goodman said:


> We imported our car to California not realising the hassle it would be. We have been told we have to export the vehicle after 12 months unless is is converted. Has anyone else been in this situation and if so, what is the first step to start the process?


It's a trip to nowhere unless it's more than 25 years old. See if you can destroy it instead rather than incurring the additional cost of shipping it out.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually, from what I've seen it's worse than the 25 year rule for California. Unless it's made before about 1970 you're going to have problems, in most cases these cars don't have the right certification because they couldn't pass the tests without expensive modification. Bumper crash regs being a fine example.

I looked into importing my Classic Mini when I go, and have come to the conclusion that not only is it sensible to try and get one out there despite the horrendous price tag, unless it's already registered in California you've opening yourself up to a whole big can or worms


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you, we guessed it would be a complicated matter. Better start arranging to get it shipped!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

goodman said:


> Thank you, we guessed it would be a complicated matter. Better start arranging to get it shipped!


Would you mind to translate this? Thank you. My question - is your car worth the conversion UK to US to you? Do you plan to use the vehicle over 12 months in the US?


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Do you mean to translate the words thank you. I was thanking you for the information you gave. The car is 2003 and would have seen us out for a few more years that is the reason we brought it out here. It did not have any real value but is still in good working order.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goodman said:


> Better start arranging to get it shipped!



Give CBP a call and see if it can be destroyed instead. Find their local office at CBP.gov


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

goodman said:


> Do you mean to translate the words thank you. I was thanking you for the information you gave. The car is 2003 and would have seen us out for a few more years that is the reason we brought it out here. It did not have any real value but is still in good working order.


Crunch numbers - is a seven year old car worth being shipped back to the UK. Will you then give it away or try to sell it? If selling - how? How much does it cost to junk it in CA?


----------

